# MTV's 16 and Pregnant Thread



## x__amour

Who's excited for the premier tomorrow? :thumbup:
I think it's really funny in the preview when one Grandma is talking to the Mom and says, "I think we need to do a DNA test! Cuz if it aint yours there's gonna be some *rumble in the jungle*!" :rofl:

Looks like we have a pretty good season ahead of us though! And it's 9 weeks to occupy us from going crazy! :happydance:


----------



## amygwen

I'm glad you've started this thread! :thumbup:

I am excited for it although I wish it were Teen Mom instead but oh well! I enjoyed 16 and pregnant moreso when I was pregnant lol! But it should be interesting! Cannot wait :flower:


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> I'm glad you've started this thread! :thumbup:
> 
> I am excited for it although I wish it were Teen Mom instead but oh well! I enjoyed 16 and pregnant moreso when I was pregnant lol! But it should be interesting! Cannot wait :flower:

I wish Teen Mom was still on too! :cry:
But at least we know that it's coming back! :happydance:
16 and Pregnant last season was kind of boring though, no one really stood out but this season looks good! I hate though how like every season there's a boy that says, "You know if we weren't having a baby I wouldn't be here right now." I'm sure that makes her feel great! :nope:


----------



## billy2mm

im not a teen so i shouldnt be here but im so so jealous of not getting the new season yet!! im in the uk and we have had one season of teen mom and 2 season of 16 and pregnant waiting on the new season of teen mom to start and i cant wait!!!


----------



## amygwen

x__amour said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad you've started this thread! :thumbup:
> 
> I am excited for it although I wish it were Teen Mom instead but oh well! I enjoyed 16 and pregnant moreso when I was pregnant lol! But it should be interesting! Cannot wait :flower:
> 
> I wish Teen Mom was still on too! :cry:
> But at least we know that it's coming back! :happydance:
> 16 and Pregnant last season was kind of boring though, no one really stood out but this season looks good!* I hate though how like every season there's a boy that says, "You know if we weren't having a baby I wouldn't be here right now." I'm sure that makes her feel great! *:nope:Click to expand...


I know what you mean! I saw when that guy says that I'm just like OMG. It's so depressing. If my FOB were to say that to me, I'd be like okay leave.. I don't need you around anymore lmao I can do it by myself! Some guys just say the stupidest things. I will cry though if there's an adoption story (it looks like there is) I hate adoption ones, even though I think it's awesome someone could give up their child to help another family. But, I always imagine having to go through that and it makes me saaaaad :cry:


----------



## amygwen

billy2mm said:


> im not a teen so i shouldnt be here but im so so jealous of not getting the new season yet!! im in the uk and we have had one season of teen mom and 2 season of 16 and pregnant waiting on the new season of teen mom to start and i cant wait!!!

aaahh!! I can't believe you guys are behind. I wouldn't be able to cope with all the chatting about it lol. Can you watch it online somewhere? Either way the new season of Teen mom is fantastic! I loved it :flower:


----------



## kattsmiles

I'm /sorta/ excited. I really only like the girls from season 1 and then of course Teen mom. If this season is anything like season 2 of 16 and Pregnant, I might just rip my hair out. At least it'll keep me busy until my LO gets here. :)


----------



## Mei190

I am also in the UK so won't be seeing it. I managed to watch season 2 of teen mom online however didn't mind to find the 16 & Pregnant shows anywhere. Maybe I will for this season? I hope so as we probably won't get it until next year sometime otherwise.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Im gonna be watching, wish they would do a Reunion of girls from past seasons tho


----------



## billy2mm

amygwen said:


> billy2mm said:
> 
> 
> im not a teen so i shouldnt be here but im so so jealous of not getting the new season yet!! im in the uk and we have had one season of teen mom and 2 season of 16 and pregnant waiting on the new season of teen mom to start and i cant wait!!!
> 
> aaahh!! I can't believe you guys are behind. I wouldn't be able to cope with all the chatting about it lol. Can you watch it online somewhere? Either way the new season of Teen mom is fantastic! I loved it :flower:Click to expand...




Mei190 said:


> I am also in the UK so won't be seeing it. I managed to watch season 2 of teen mom online however didn't mind to find the 16 & Pregnant shows anywhere. Maybe I will for this season? I hope so as we probably won't get it until next year sometime otherwise.

i tried to watch them online before but i couldnt find them i kept getting messages saying since im nto in america i cant watch them.

if anyone fancies telling me the link to the seasons i will forever and ever and ever love you!! hint hint


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I'm super excited! I've caught up with 16 & Preg and am watching all the way through on Teen Mom now.

I don't watch on TV (I don't have cable) so I'll be watching on MTV.com when they post it. (Do they post it the same day? Or at least close to it?)


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad you've started this thread! :thumbup:
> 
> I am excited for it although I wish it were Teen Mom instead but oh well! I enjoyed 16 and pregnant moreso when I was pregnant lol! But it should be interesting! Cannot wait :flower:
> 
> I wish Teen Mom was still on too! :cry:
> But at least we know that it's coming back! :happydance:
> 16 and Pregnant last season was kind of boring though, no one really stood out but this season looks good!* I hate though how like every season there's a boy that says, "You know if we weren't having a baby I wouldn't be here right now." I'm sure that makes her feel great! *:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you mean! I saw when that guy says that I'm just like OMG. It's so depressing. If my FOB were to say that to me, I'd be like okay leave.. I don't need you around anymore lmao I can do it by myself! Some guys just say the stupidest things. I will cry though if there's an adoption story (it looks like there is) I hate adoption ones, even though I think it's awesome someone could give up their child to help another family. But, I always imagine having to go through that and it makes me saaaaad :cry:Click to expand...

Yeah, there's an adoption one and it seems in this one that she decides to do an adoption and backs out of it! I really hate the adoption ones too. They're doing such a great thing but it makes me SO SAD! Especially Catelynn! I watched her episode the other day and was crying like crazy! The second season adoption one, Lori, I think? I felt bad for her. I really felt like she was pushed into it but at least she was happy about it in the end.



kattsmiles said:


> I'm /sorta/ excited. I really only like the girls from season 1 and then of course Teen mom. If this season is anything like season 2 of 16 and Pregnant, I might just rip my hair out. At least it'll keep me busy until my LO gets here. :)

Yeah, the second season was so unbelievable boring. There was nothing really fun about it. I really only like the girls from Teen Mom, I feel like I know them. I really do hope this season is better but it is a time filler!


----------



## x__amour

sleepinbeauty said:


> I'm super excited! I've caught up with 16 & Preg and am watching all the way through on Teen Mom now.
> 
> I don't watch on TV (I don't have cable) so I'll be watching on MTV.com when they post it. (Do they post it the same day? Or at least close to it?)

They post it the next day! :thumbup:


----------



## stella123

I'm also in the UK, but after many many months of searching, I managed to find websites to watch the series on in sync with the US

for Teen Mom go to:
https://www.youtube.com/user/mrrigoperez1backup << These are shown in mirrored form, but are good OR

https://www.fastpasstv.com/tv/teen-mom/

for season 2 of 16 and pregnant I used this search engine and typed 16 & pregnant full episode and found the whole series:
https://www.videosurf.com/videos/16+pregnant+full+episode

Hope this helps :)


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm super excited, I always tear up when they give birth and the baby goes on their tummy, lol. It gets me every single time.


----------



## Burchy314

OMG I am so excited for this! With season 2 it was boring but I liked Leah's story since she had twins! It looks like this season is going to be good. I hope that they do a reunion episode about the girls from season 2 also. Their kids are almost a year old.


----------



## AriannasMama

Did anyone watch the previews on MTV.com? I was so surprised at that mom just having condoms in the house for her daughter to use, WTF. I would never allow my daughter to have sex under my roof, having condoms in the house for her is giving her the green light to go ahead and do it.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

x__amour said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> I'm super excited! I've caught up with 16 & Preg and am watching all the way through on Teen Mom now.
> 
> I don't watch on TV (I don't have cable) so I'll be watching on MTV.com when they post it. (Do they post it the same day? Or at least close to it?)
> 
> They post it the next day! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks!!:happydance:

Catlynn's story makes me cry every time I think about. Adoption ones kill me.:cry:

I wanted to put Ryan through the wall when he said that to Maci!! ("If we didn't have a baby...")


----------



## CSweets

mrs.stokes said:


> I'm super excited, I always tear up when they give birth and the baby goes on their tummy, lol. It gets me every single time.

I know what you mean it always gives me shivers up my spine! So touching!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

CSweets said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> I'm super excited, I always tear up when they give birth and the baby goes on their tummy, lol. It gets me every single time.
> 
> I know what you mean it always gives me shivers up my spine! So touching!Click to expand...

Me too! My OH thinks I'm ridiculous because I cry at every. single. one.:haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

My OH won't even watch it with me so consider yourself lucky, lol.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Grr I'm in the UK and them links won't work for me, just tells me whether to click on the UK or the US one.


----------



## x__amour

mrs.stokes said:


> Did anyone watch the previews on MTV.com? I was so surprised at that mom just having condoms in the house for her daughter to use, WTF. I would never allow my daughter to have sex under my roof, having condoms in the house for her is giving her the green light to go ahead and do it.


Er... I just watched the first preview. That's slightly strange. I agree with you Cari. That's kind of like saying, "Hey, go ahead. Go have sex!" I understand why she would but that's just... strange.

*Edit:* WAIT. WHAT. "I showed you how to put it on a cucumber!" WTF! :rofl:


----------



## stella123

x__Hannah__x said:


> Grr I'm in the UK and them links won't work for me, just tells me whether to click on the UK or the US one.

I posted links on page 2 for the UK :)


----------



## AriannasMama

x__amour said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch the previews on MTV.com? I was so surprised at that mom just having condoms in the house for her daughter to use, WTF. I would never allow my daughter to have sex under my roof, having condoms in the house for her is giving her the green light to go ahead and do it.
> 
> 
> Er... I just watched the first preview. That's slightly strange. I agree with you Cari. That's kind of like saying, "Hey, go ahead. Go have sex!" I understand why she would but that's just... strange.Click to expand...

My mom allowed me to go on birth control when I was 18, but we actually talked about being responsible about it, and I would do that for her when the time comes...but I won't be keeping condoms in the house for her to use.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

stella123 said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> Grr I'm in the UK and them links won't work for me, just tells me whether to click on the UK or the US one.
> 
> I posted links on page 2 for the UK :)Click to expand...

yeah i've tried the 16 and pregnant one, soon as I click on one to watch it brings me to the bit asking me if I want to go to the UK page or the US page :dohh:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

mrs.stokes said:


> My OH won't even watch it with me so consider yourself lucky, lol.

I WISH he'd watch it with me! He just rolls his eyes. lol He knows I love it though so he don't bother me when I'm watching.

My friend is dating OH's best friend and they watch it together so we all girl-out on him and talk about it. OH just sits there all confused. hahaha


----------



## x__amour

mrs.stokes said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch the previews on MTV.com? I was so surprised at that mom just having condoms in the house for her daughter to use, WTF. I would never allow my daughter to have sex under my roof, having condoms in the house for her is giving her the green light to go ahead and do it.
> 
> 
> Er... I just watched the first preview. That's slightly strange. I agree with you Cari. That's kind of like saying, "Hey, go ahead. Go have sex!" I understand why she would but that's just... strange.Click to expand...
> 
> My mom allowed me to go on birth control when I was 18, but we actually talked about being responsible about it, and I would do that for her when the time comes...but I won't be keeping condoms in the house for her to use.Click to expand...

My Dad didn't let me on birth control because of something to do with religion? But I will definitely go on the pill after this because I'm just not ready for a second baby and I'm pretty sure they're going to be okay with that. :haha: Definitely not keeping condoms in the house for her to use. It's kind of like when parents go out and buy their children condoms, it's like they're giving them the go ahead. I understand it but it's just strange. I will definitely be open to talking about sex with her but I don't want to condone it, you know?


----------



## AriannasMama

sleepinbeauty said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> My OH won't even watch it with me so consider yourself lucky, lol.
> 
> I WISH he'd watch it with me! He just rolls his eyes. lol He knows I love it though so he don't bother me when I'm watching.
> 
> My friend is dating OH's best friend and they watch it together so we all girl-out on him and talk about it. OH just sits there all confused. hahahaClick to expand...

Haha, I watch 16 and Pregnant and Teen Mom with OH's friends GF they just sit there and roll their eyes at us, :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

x__amour said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch the previews on MTV.com? I was so surprised at that mom just having condoms in the house for her daughter to use, WTF. I would never allow my daughter to have sex under my roof, having condoms in the house for her is giving her the green light to go ahead and do it.
> 
> 
> Er... I just watched the first preview. That's slightly strange. I agree with you Cari. That's kind of like saying, "Hey, go ahead. Go have sex!" I understand why she would but that's just... strange.Click to expand...
> 
> My mom allowed me to go on birth control when I was 18, but we actually talked about being responsible about it, and I would do that for her when the time comes...but I won't be keeping condoms in the house for her to use.Click to expand...
> 
> My Dad didn't let me on birth control because of something to do with religion? But I will definitely go on the pill after this because I'm just not ready for a second baby and I'm pretty sure they're going to be okay with that. :haha: Definitely not keeping condoms in the house for her to use. It's kind of like when parents go out and buy their children condoms, it's like they're giving them the go ahead. I understand it but it's just strange. I will definitely be open to talking about sex with her but I don't want to condone it, you know?Click to expand...


I agree! I don't even want to think about her dating, lol. OH has two daughters now so hes gonna have to go out and get a gun :haha:


----------



## x__amour

mrs.stokes said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch the previews on MTV.com? I was so surprised at that mom just having condoms in the house for her daughter to use, WTF. I would never allow my daughter to have sex under my roof, having condoms in the house for her is giving her the green light to go ahead and do it.
> 
> 
> Er... I just watched the first preview. That's slightly strange. I agree with you Cari. That's kind of like saying, "Hey, go ahead. Go have sex!" I understand why she would but that's just... strange.Click to expand...
> 
> My mom allowed me to go on birth control when I was 18, but we actually talked about being responsible about it, and I would do that for her when the time comes...but I won't be keeping condoms in the house for her to use.Click to expand...
> 
> My Dad didn't let me on birth control because of something to do with religion? But I will definitely go on the pill after this because I'm just not ready for a second baby and I'm pretty sure they're going to be okay with that. :haha: Definitely not keeping condoms in the house for her to use. It's kind of like when parents go out and buy their children condoms, it's like they're giving them the go ahead. I understand it but it's just strange. I will definitely be open to talking about sex with her but I don't want to condone it, you know?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree! I don't even want to think about her dating, lol. OH has two daughters now so hes gonna have to go out and get a gun :haha:Click to expand...


:rofl:
Haha, so true. My OH's always like, "The second Tori brings home her first boyfriend Imma be sitting there with a shotgun in my hand and be like, 'So... You gonna treat her right or are we gonna have some issues?' and cock the gun." :haha: Definitely don't want to think about boyfriends yet though! And definitely not sex! Ahh!!!


----------



## Burchy314

Haha my OH's parents and grandmother gave him condoms like everyday. It was weird. They were doing it before me and him were even having sex. One time we were in his room watching a movie and his door opens and his grandma throws a box of condoms in and almost hits my OH in the head haha. My parents are like the complete opposite. They didn't talk to me about sex, the never gave me condoms lol, and wouldn't put me on birth control. They also wouldn't let me an my OH alone. Now they let us share my room and leave us home alone haha since it is a little to late. Also he is moving in now.

EDIT: My OH says the same thing about the gun! He is scared that our daughter will hate him when it comes to dating.


----------



## x__amour

Burchy314 said:


> Haha my OH's parents and grandmother gave him condoms like everyday. It was weird. They were doing it before me and him were even having sex. One time we were in his room watching a movie and his door opens and his grandma throws a box of condoms in and almost hits my OH in the head haha. My parents are like the complete opposite. They didn't talk to me about sex, the never gave me condoms lol, and wouldn't put me on birth control. They also wouldn't let me an my OH alone. Now they let us share my room and leave us home alone haha since it is a little to late. Also he is moving in now.
> 
> EDIT: My OH says the same thing about the gun! He is scared that our daughter will hate him when it comes to dating.

It was opposite for me. I swear to God I am haunted by, "Zachary! What are you doing?" Every time I went over to his house and we went down to his basement to watch a movie every 5 minutes, "Zachary! What are you doing? Why are the lights off? Why do you have a blanket? What are you doing? Answer me. Come here." At my house my parents never really said anything. They would leave us alone in my bedroom (probably not the best idea :haha:) but occasionally they would come up and knock and be like, "What are you doing? Why is the door locked?" But they never made a big deal out if it. I think once my Mom secretly told Zach, "Make sure to use protection" or something like that. But he got banned from going to my house after they went onto his Facebook and we were having a conversation about how we ran out of condoms and needed to get some so we cleared out my garage and would park my car there to look like we weren't there (So bad, I know) and well, what happened happened and now he lives here, haha!


----------



## x__amour

Ooh just watched the previews, looks pretty good! :thumbup:
Here's the link if you guys want to watch them! :flower:
https://www.mtv.com/videos/misc/583403/felicia-preview-package.jhtml#id=1650383


----------



## Burchy314

What I thought was weird was that my parents gave hints to us that they knew we were having sex, but yet they let me stay the night at his house lol. They would ask if his parents were going to be home and I would say yes even though they never were. Even when they were home though they just left us alone. But I mean things happen and now he is moving in with me so I get to see him everday instead of 2-3 times a week and we get a beautiful daughter.


----------



## brunette&bubs

YAY! So glad this thread was started.

So far I've watched teen mom throughout the first half of my pregnancy.
Now I will watch 16 & pregnant until I'm 31 weeks.
Then hopefully they get Teen Mom goin right away and I'll be able to watch another show until I give birth!!!!!

WOO IM OBSESSED


----------



## SilasLove

I was 19 when I got pregnant with my son, so my parents can't really be held accountable at all, after all, I moved out the second I turned 18. But to be fair, my mom was always a hound about that type of thing. Probably why I didn't lose my virginity until I was nearly 19 years old anyway! 

But either way, I think everything happens for a reason, and things unfold how they are meant to for the most part.

I am excited about 16 & Pregnant, seems to be some interesting stories.


----------



## Burchy314

OMG I am going to cry so hard this season! I am watching an episode from season 2 and I am already crying! This is going to make me want my baby here even more everytime I see them give birth and meet their LOs for the first time! But I am SOOOOO EXCITED for the season premire tonight!


----------



## x__amour

Haha, was everyone else watching 16 and Pregnant today too? :haha:
I also cry every time the baby is born, so cute. Can't wait to have LO!


----------



## babytime1992

I'm so excited for the premiere tonight! Hopefully this season is a little bit more exciting than the last...the only girls story on season 2 that i liked was Chelsea's.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I want to watch so bad!!! ahhh!


----------



## vinteenage

Alright so I'm watching now.

They started filming this girl when she was only 19 weeks. Have they started on anyone else that early? She must have called them like right after she got a positive!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I'm so freaking jealous!! I can't watch until they post it up tomorrow. :growlmad: I'm totally addicted!!


----------



## Burchy314

I was thinking it was weird that she was only 19 weeks also. I feel like that is really early for this show. Also I feel as though they shouldn't have gotten married so quickly.


----------



## vinteenage

The marriage was really quick but well, to each his own. OH's parents were pushing very hard for us to get married before the baby came but I refused because I didnt want to be so overwhelmed with so many changes at once.

I'd rather adjust to one thing at a time!

I do like Brooke's parents though, it seems like they're the right amount of support. They're helping but also making the kids hold their own. 

I also do appreciate that Cody is staying home with Brody during the day. I dont think many 16/17 year old guys would step up to do that.


----------



## Burchy314

vinteenage said:


> The marriage was really quick but well, to each his own. OH's parents were pushing very hard for us to get married before the baby came but I refused because I didnt want to be so overwhelmed with so many changes at once.
> 
> I'd rather adjust to one thing at a time!
> 
> I do like Brooke's parents though, it seems like they're the right amount of support. They're helping but also making the kids hold their own.
> 
> I also do appreciate that Cody is staying home with Brody during the day. I dont think many 16/17 year old guys would step up to do that.

My parents just wanted to know the my OH was in it for the long run. They don't care when we get married as long as he is there for me, which he is. I also like her parents. They will help out, but not to much so they don't feel alone but also know that it is their kid and their responsbility. I know my OH would stay home if he could, but he works full time to be able to pay for everything we need and I am very thankful for that. I am just glad that I graduated before my LO came so I didn't have to worry about who would watch her like they have to. It looks like it is going to be a good season.


----------



## CSweets

Maybe this season they are showing the pregnancies earlier to show the actual pregnancy.


----------



## Burchy314

Maybe...we will just have to wait and see the next episode lol.


----------



## amygwen

I loved her! She sounded like she had her head on her shoulders. I was a bit weirded out that they were getting married so young but oh well they seemed to care about each other a lot. I was sooooo surprised she continued breastfeeding, I think this is the first teen mom on 16 & pregnant in all three seasons that actually said "I'm going to breastfeed" and she continued doing it. I thought it was so funny that she was lugging around her breastpump to school, it reminded me of meeee haha! And Brodey was so cute! I thought it was funny too that like when they went out to eat they both looked SO tired and then they took turns standing up away from the rest of the restaurant holding the baby so the other person could eat! Loved it, they were so cute :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

waiting for it come online...


----------



## lauram_92

Geeze, I wish I lived in the US right now.. I think I have seen all of 16 and pregnant seasons one and two, and the first season of teen mom.. Is there a second season with the same people? I didn't really like the second series of 16 and pregnant, I can't even remember half of them :O
Does anyone in the UK know when the new episodes will be here? (And also when either 16 and pregnant or teen mom are on..? I always seem to catch a random episode and it doesn't have another the next day or the next week?)


----------



## amygwen

lauram_92 said:


> Geeze, I wish I lived in the US right now.. I think I have seen all of 16 and pregnant seasons one and two, and the first season of teen mom.. Is there a second season with the same people? I didn't really like the second series of 16 and pregnant, I can't even remember half of them :O
> Does anyone in the UK know when the new episodes will be here? (And also when either 16 and pregnant or teen mom are on..? I always seem to catch a random episode and it doesn't have another the next day or the next week?)

Haha I know I feel so bad for all of you guys who can't watcch the new season of 16 & pregnant. haha! Yes, Teen mom has the same girls, I think it's come out already, the 2nd season? I've heard someone from UK talking about it.

:flower:


----------



## lauram_92

Damn, probably missed it. I am the worst for remembering when shows are on. I just set it up to automatically record. :) The babies must be all like one in the second season of teen mom?
I tried to watch them online ages ago, but it wouldn't let me as I am not from the US.. I was so sad.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I was so excited to watch the show last night and then i fell asleep 10minutes before it came on!! =[


----------



## x__amour

If I remember correctly, in the first season some of the girls were quite early in the pregnancies. I think, but I'm not sure, that Farrah was like 16 weeks when they started filming her. I agree with you on the marriage part, Daphne. I don't want to be pushed into marriage just because I'm pregnant. Let me deal with one huge thing in my life and then I'll deal with another, lol. She looked really pretty in her wedding dress though! She's lucky she had Cody to help out when she went to school though, that's something most of the 16 and Pregnant dad's don't normally do. She seemed like a good girl and it's great she's so dedicated on graduating. And yay for Cody graduating early and passing that test... Finally, haha. They didn't show too much of the labor but hers was pretty short! Her baby was super cute though!


----------



## rcbrown08

Bump


----------



## SilasLove

I thought Brooke's parents were very nice in helping them out. They were helping, but without just handing them everything they needed/wanted and making them work for it. 

Er, I don't know .. I am in a bit of pain today so not sure what else I want to add :haha:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

amygwen said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Geeze, I wish I lived in the US right now.. I think I have seen all of 16 and pregnant seasons one and two, and the first season of teen mom.. Is there a second season with the same people? I didn't really like the second series of 16 and pregnant, I can't even remember half of them :O
> Does anyone in the UK know when the new episodes will be here? (And also when either 16 and pregnant or teen mom are on..? I always seem to catch a random episode and it doesn't have another the next day or the next week?)
> 
> Haha I know I feel so bad for all of you guys who can't watcch the new season of 16 & pregnant. haha! Yes, Teen mom has the same girls, I think it's come out already, the 2nd season? I've heard someone from UK talking about it.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Can you watch on mtv.com? That's how I watch. (No TV).


I watched the new one yesterday. I hope she'll be ok. She seemed so overwhelmed and in shock, you know?:nope:


----------



## Tilliepink

I always watched teen mom on mtv, but I cant fidn the new season of 16 and pregannt on there?


----------



## x__amour

https://www.mtv.com/shows/16_and_pregnant/season_2/series.jhtml :thumbup:


----------



## Tilliepink

x__amour said:


> https://www.mtv.com/shows/16_and_pregnant/season_2/series.jhtml :thumbup:

Is it not season 3, this season?


----------



## x__amour

It is but they've posted the 1st episode there.


----------



## brunette&bubs

Not sure why...
But for some reason this episode really disturbed me & it was hard for me to watch.
Normally my husband doesn't watch these shows with me, but he did this time and he agreed that it made him feel uncomfortable to watch it.
I don't really have an explanation to why, but I kept feeling uneasy and kept wondering if I should change the channel to settle my nerves.

On another note, I LOVED seeing that one of these girls finally decided to breastfeed. I'm pretty sure all of the others formula fed.

I'll be interested to see what nexts week episode is like...I just hope it doesn't give me the same feeling as this episode gave me. None of the old ones did.

Eh...must be pregnancy hormones.


----------



## lauram_92

i have tried to watch stuff on mtv.com but it says are you in the UK or the US, i put the UK and it said 'you have to be in the US to watch', so i went onto the US and it still came up the same message.. so annoying.
makes me sad you's are all talking about the new episodes and i am not :'( haha


----------



## x__amour

*Tuesday, November 2nd, 2010 - Felicia*
I thought this episode was really good. It made me sad how nobody had graduated in her family and her mom was so hell bent on her graduating that she would cry every time, it made me cry, haha! But oh man... That baby daddy... I wanted to give him a good wack in the face! :grr: He reminded me so much of Ryan from season 1 and Teen Mom the way he always left. I can't believe he left her in the freakin' hospital! I felt so bad for her being so sick from labor, it did not look fun at all. :nope: Her daughter is so precious though. But damn that stupid Alex kid! "Are you done yet? You need to feed her. Can you hurry up?" All while she's doing homework? And dragging her away from her mom's house. Yeah, that was a bad idea. At least she went back! Good for her! :thumbup: I really don't think she should be with him but I looked her up online and apparently she's still with him but she graduated, so that's good! Stupid kid needs to grow up though. Hmph.


----------



## Burchy314

I agree with basically everything you just said haha. Her FOB was a dick. It made me appreciate my OH so much! I sent him a sappy text message after watching that telling him how much I love him and thanked him for not being like that lol. When I saw her see her baby for the first time I cried so hard! This season is going to make me an emotional wreck lol. When her FOB Alex left her in the hospital I litterally just wanted to jump into the tv and beat his ass haha. He needs to grow up. And that is really good she graduated, I bet her family is very proud of her. Watching her get sick in labour made me not want to go into labour though haha.


----------



## amygwen

I could not stand her stupid boyfriend. She was really annoying me too, had my FOB been like that while I was in the hospital - I would've told the nurse that he wasn't allowed back in. The episode really made me think about FOB and how great he was during my laboring and after Kenny was born. But yeah, her boyfriend was a complete dickhead. And when she had to wake to feed him at night, he told her she moves too much. Get the fuck out of the bed then you dickhead. :flower:


----------



## aafscsweetie

felicia's mom was sooooo cute. she was so supportive and encouraging and it was so nice to see her so excited about felicia graduating. her FOB was a huge douche though. when she moved back to her moms right after the hospital, she should have told him that he wasn't welcome there! but i understand why she is still hanging onto him and hoping he will change.


----------



## kattsmiles

amygwen said:


> I could not stand her stupid boyfriend. She was really annoying me too, had my FOB been like that while I was in the hospital - I would've told the nurse that he wasn't allowed back in. The episode really made me think about FOB and how great he was during my laboring and after Kenny was born. But yeah, her boyfriend was a complete dickhead. And when she had to wake to feed him at night, he told her she moves too much. Get the fuck out of the bed then you dickhead. :flower:

Couldn't agree more. 

Girls like her really bug me. I understand wanting to make it work with someone and believing you truly love that person, but jeez grow a damn backbone and stand up for yourself once and a while. If that was my OH, he'd be long gone by now courtesy of me kicking him out.

[Edit]: I also raged when she said "I didn't think it would happen to me..." and then tells her friends "we only used condoms maybe twice our entire relationship." WTF. :|


----------



## brunette&bubs

If I were Felicia I would left that dead beat a LONG time ago!!!
I don't really put up with that sh*t in my relationship.
We are both equal beings so lets treat each other like it. 
I hate watching 16 & pregnant only because the girls bend over backwards for these douche-y guys but never stand up for themselves. It's so sad.

If my husband says when I'm in labor "hurry up and start pushing already"...I would lean over and bitch slap him. He was so unsupportive during labor and was just waiting for it to be over. Poor girl had a really tough labor with the vomiting and everything. I KNOW that if I have a labor like that my husband will be right there holding my hair back not concerned with other things. 

Somehow he thinks going out with his friends every night is more important than his baby and MOB. He won't even help her with the baby so she can finish frickin homework?!? You can stay up for once and forego the shower for once you douche bag!

I'm sorry...he is despicable!


----------



## brunette&bubs

If I were Felicia I would left that dead beat a LONG time ago!!!
I don't really put up with that sh*t in my relationship.
We are both equal beings so lets treat each other like it. 
I hate watching 16 & pregnant only because the girls bend over backwards for these douche-y guys but never stand up for themselves. It's so sad.

If my husband says when I'm in labor "hurry up and start pushing already"...I would lean over and bitch slap him. He was so unsupportive during labor and was just waiting for it to be over. Poor girl had a really tough labor with the vomiting and everything. I KNOW that if I have a labor like that my husband will be right there holding my hair back not concerned with other things. 

Somehow he thinks going out with his friends every night is more important than his baby and MOB. He won't even help her with the baby so she can finish frickin homework?!? You can stay up for once and forego the shower for once you douche bag!

I'm sorry...he is despicable!


----------



## lauram_92

I wish I was in America :(


----------



## Sentiment

I'm sorry, but I would have told him, you step out of that door one more time over your daughter, you don't come back. I think she's afraid of being alone


----------



## ablacketer

wow was all I could say


----------



## amygwen

She was totally doing it to herself. Yeah, he was a dickhead.. but she was putting up with it everyday. If my FOB would've been like that when we were together I really would've preferred he left and never came back, so I didn't have to constantly worry when he'd be home or IF he'd be home! Blah I liked the first girl much much much better :flower:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Any UK girls, it's on Viva all this week and next I think at 6pm :flower:


----------



## we can't wait

I agree. Why are all the guys on 16 and pregnant so awful? I would not tolerate that from my FOB! He is so excited & supportive... I can't imagine going through labor & having THAT as my support system. Insane!!!


----------



## aafscsweetie

Well, MTV got a lot of shit the first season of 16 and pregnant for "glamorizing teen pregnancy" (not sure why people thought that as they showed the rough times too. all of the girls were struggling, regardless of if some of them were in good relationships!). So my thoughts are that after the first season of getting shit from the media, they decided to show a lot more "struggles"- as in a lot more deadbeat fathers!

I absolutely love 16 and pregnant and teen mom, but I really wish MTV would show more girls in good relationships. I know it's more common for a young father to act the way the guys in the show do, but there are a lot of really good guys out there too who are totally mature and are great partners and fathers.


----------



## brunette&bubs

aafscsweetie said:


> Well, MTV got a lot of shit the first season of 16 and pregnant for "glamorizing teen pregnancy" (not sure why people thought that as they showed the rough times too. all of the girls were struggling, regardless of if some of them were in good relationships!). So my thoughts are that after the first season of getting shit from the media, they decided to show a lot more "struggles"- as in a lot more deadbeat fathers!
> 
> I absolutely love 16 and pregnant and teen mom, but I really wish MTV would show more girls in good relationships. I know it's more common for a young father to act the way the guys in the show do, but there are a lot of really good guys out there too who are totally mature and are great partners and fathers.

I totally agree...I find myself not liking season 2 (and so far) season 3.
Just because I find the episodes make me depressed.
I'm not a teen...I'm in my 20s. But when I watch these episodes they make me feel like having a baby is an impossible thing to do.
I wish they would show more about how special these babies are to the moms and what a magical experience it is.
I credit MTV for showing that there are struggles...but life is not all about struggles. There are ups and downs.


----------



## vinteenage

I'm watching it now and cried at the labor/birth scene. Hello pregnancy hormones! I'm going to a wreck at my own labor...haha.

Alex is a douche. Holy crap, if OH acted like that he'd be getting a fist to his face.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I hated Felicia's BD!! I wanted to knock his teeth out the second I saw him!


----------



## aafscsweetie

Did anyone else notice that the girl on last night's episode had some really annoying blinking problem?? lol. She was also so quiet, it's like her and her OH both hardly had a personality- I wonder why MTV picks people like that! Also, I understand her frustration about taking care of the baby all by herself, I can imagine how hard that must be- but she was treating her OH like he was doing something wrong, when he wasn't. He was trying to work and go to school. It's not like he was going out every night partying. It seemed like he was doing everything for her and it still wasn't good enough for her.


----------



## x__amour

*November 9th, 2010 - Emily*
Her blinking was like the very first thing I noticed, lol. This was a pretty damn boring episode, to be honest. They were both so... Dull. It totally sucked her school wouldn't let her have time off to recover from giving birth. And 1 1/2 years of home school in 1 semester? That's rough. I read that her and Daniel got married and she's starting school in January at the community college I believe. I did notice she was really angry at Daniel but it didn't make much sense. He's working and going to school? It's not like he's out partying like Alex from Felicia's episode. Whatever. Really boring episode. Next week looks SO dramatic though, ha.


----------



## Burchy314

I noticed her blinking too!! It was so annoying lol. It was a pretty boring episode though. I didn't like how her parents were giving her crap for not being able to graduate in May when she was doing 2 years of school in just one year. They shouldn't of gotten mad until the time she would have normally graduated if she went on with school like normal and didn't try to graduate early. Her OH REALLY REALLY needed a haircut lol. Other then that I think he was doing everything he could to provide for his family and she shouldn't of been so hard on him even if it is really hard for her to take care of the baby by herself.


----------



## aafscsweetie

Yeah, at the end when her dad said there was no excuse for not having her school done... It's like, uhhhh, yeah there are two really good reasons- 1) she has a baby to take care of all day with no help, and 2) she was trying to do a year and a half of schooling in 6 months!!


----------



## LoveKelsey

I didn't see the preview for next week!!! Darn. D:


----------



## amygwen

Blah I saw the blinking thing too, I asked my mom 'do you notice her blinking all the time?' & she was like she probably has contacts, but she blinked way too much to have just contacts ;/ weird.

but I agree it was a very boring episode. her FOB sucked! I don't really have much to say about the episode lol as it was that boring haha :flower:


----------



## ablacketer

my guess is the blinking is from dry eyes with contacts in.

yes, I agree she was a bit boring. but I understand why she was so frustrated. I get frustrated with my oh because IM the only one giving up anything. I can only imagine what it would be like to be 16 and feel like he gets to continue on with his life uninterrupted while mine was "ruined". just food for thought.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

You guys are so weird. I didn't notice anything about her blinking! :lol:

She seems so nice. I hope things work out for her. Sadly, I didn't get to the the last part of the episode because MTV.com's being a jerk again. T^T


----------



## we can't wait

I can't believe this post died off-- BUMPING it back up!

In regards to the Emily episode, she really did have a blinking issue. lol.
The newest episode was *December 7th - Kayla.* 
"_Kayla is a teenage southern belle from Centre, Alabama who loves to ride horses and compete in beauty pageants. She and her boyfriend J.R. have been dating for 6 months and she's sure he's "the one." J.R. is already out of high school and Kayla has plans to go to nursing school once she graduates. Both Kayla and J.R.'s parents have been really supportive, which is good since Kayla is pregnant._"

I actually really liked this episode, simply for the fact that it contained more than just babymomma, babydaddy drama. They were actually really trying, but because they hadn't been together very long, it was hard. I'm glad she didn't rush into marrying him though!
What did you guys think of the episode?


----------

